# the final nail in the coffin



## GEmatt

Hallo zusammen,

Ich suche die deutsche Variante der obenerwähnten Redewendung. Die einzige, die mir momentan in den Sinn kommt, ist _das wäre ihre Hinrichtung _(oder etwa _Beerdigung_?), aber ich bin damit wenig zufrieden. Es ist im geschäftlichen Zusammenhang, bez. eines Audits, aber es darf ruhig etwas umgangssprachlich sein.

Beispiel:





> _That department is already in trouble with audit; implementing a procedure like that would be the final nail in the coffin, for them._





> _Die Abteilung steckt mit dem Audit jetzt schon in Schwierigkeiten; eine solche Behandlungsmethode einzuführen wäre für sie *xxxxxxxxxx*._


 
Vielen Dank,
G.


----------



## jazyk

Ich habe _der letzte Nagel zu jemandes Sarg sein_ gefunden, aber es scheint nicht so häufig zu sein.


----------



## GEmatt

Hallo jazyk,

Da bin ich mir leider noch weniger sicher. Der Text im Link ist schliesslich eine Übersetzung aus dem Englischen, und die Redewendung in Frage scheint mir sogar buchstäblich übersetzt zu sein.  Ich werde auf weitere Vorschläge warten (vielleicht ist Deiner ja korrekt).

Danke der Nachfrage, auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Jana337

Wie wäre es mit "eine weitere Schlappe einstecken/hinnehmen müssen" oder eventuell "Schicksalsschlag"? Oder auch "verheerende Folgen haben" und "den Todesstoß versetzen".


----------



## GEmatt

Hallo Jana, danke für Deine Vorschläge


Jana337 said:


> Wie wäre es mit "eine weitere Schlappe einstecken/hinnehmen müssen"


Nicht ganz, da auszudrücken ist, dass die neue Behandlungsmethode der Abteilung das Aus bedeuten würde. Die Möglichkeit, künftig weitere Schlappen hinnehmen zu müssen, käme deswegen nicht in Frage.





> oder eventuell "Schicksalsschlag"? (...) und "den Todesstoß versetzen".


Mag ich am besten - bei diesen kommt die Endgültigkeit am besten zum Vorschein, finde ich.

Nochmals danke an euch beiden!
GEmatt


----------



## Piotr_WRF

"Der letzte Sargnagel für ..." scheint durchaus gebräuchlich zu sein. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob es eine originär deutsche Redewendung ist oder vielleicht doch aus dem Englischen entlehnt.


----------



## GEmatt

Piotr_WRF said:


> "Der letzte Sargnagel für ..." scheint durchaus gebräuchlich zu sein. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob es eine originär deutsche Redewendung ist oder vielleicht doch aus dem Englischen entlehnt.


Danke, Piotr.  Das werde ich mir merken, falls weitere Schlappen noch eingesteckt werden müssen.

GEmatt


----------



## Lykurg

Die wohl gängigste Redewendung, die in den Bereich fällt, wäre "... der Tropfen, der das Faß zum Überlaufen bringt", sie paßt allerdings nicht so recht.
Ich empfehle die schlichteste Variante: "... wäre ihr Ende".


----------



## GEmatt

Danke, Lykurg.


----------



## MrMagoo

Hallo GEmatt,

die Redewendung "der Nagel zu jemandes Sarg sein" gibt es im Deutschen:

"Diese Angelegenheit ist nochmal der Nagel zu meinem Sarg!"

Den _letzten_ Nagel habe ich in diesem Zusammenhang noch nicht gehört, möglicherweise ist diese Form tatsächlich eine Entlehnung aus dem Englischen.

Viele Grüße
-MrMagoo


----------



## GEmatt

Hallo MrMagoo, danke für Ihre Hilfe.  Also sind Sie mit _der letzte Sargnagel in_...bei #6 nicht einverstanden?  Oder ist der Vorschlag so ausgedrückt akzeptabel/verständlich?


----------



## MrMagoo

Hallo GEmatt,

der Ausdruck ist verständlich,
ich würde allerdings schreiben: "..._eine solche Behandlungsmethode einzuführen, wäre (für sie) der Nagel zu ihrem Sarg_"

_Der "letzte" Sargnagel_ scheint mir dann doch eher eine wörtliche Entlehnung aus dem Englischen zu sein und kommt im Deutschen in dieser Form nicht vor.

Viele Grüße
-MrMagoo


----------



## GEmatt

Spitzenmässig.
Danke!
GEmatt


----------



## MrMagoo

Keine Ursache!


----------



## Quelle

Vielleicht "*das Ende vom Ende*", so wie der Sargnagel das Ende vom "irdischen" Ende ist.


----------



## misoklau

GEmatt said:


> Spitzenmässig.
> GEmatt


 
So ganz spitzenmäßig nun leider aber auch nicht, da die 'finale Endgültigkeit' des engl. Ausdrucks doch etwas verloren geht (immerhin ist es ja der LETZTE Nagel für den Sarg).

Das Problem beim Übersetzungen von Redewendungen ist ja, dass man gedanklich zu sehr in dem Original verankert bleibt. MrMagoo schreibt ja selbst, sein Vorschlag sei "verständlich" - mit anderen Worten: sehr geläufig aber nicht.

Sehr viel umgangssprachlicher scheint mir da Jana337s Vorschlag zu sein:
_...eine solche Behandlungsmethode einzuführen wäre für sie der absolute Todesstoß._
Oder wie wär's damit: ..._eine solche Behandlungsmethode einzuführen wäre definitiv ihr Untergang._ 
(wobei mir Behandlungsmethode für procedure auch etwas unglücklich erscheint...)


----------



## GEmatt

misoklau said:


> Das Problem beim Übersetzungen von Redewendungen ist ja, dass man gedanklich zu sehr in dem Original verankert bleibt.


Danke, misoklau, ja...ist mir bekannt. Die sind immer knifflig, beim Übersetzen.





> Sehr viel umgangssprachlicher scheint mir da Jana337s Vorschlag zu sein:
> _...eine solche Behandlungsmethode einzuführen wäre für sie der absolute Todesstoß._


Ja, diese Version, die dem letzten Vorschlag von Jana in Sachen Endgültigkeit gleichkommt, finde ich recht nahe am Englischen.





> Oder wie wär's damit: ..._eine solche Behandlungsmethode einzuführen wäre definitiv ihr Untergang._
> (wobei mir Behandlungsmethode für procedure auch etwas unglücklich erscheint...)


Ist dem Englischen ebenfalls sinngetreu - besten Dank, misoklau.


----------



## bh7

Wie wär's mit
_...wäre das Zünglein an der Waage = ...would be the last [final] straw ?_


----------



## GEmatt

bh7 said:


> Wie wär's mit
> _...wäre das Zünglein an der Waage = ...would be the last [final] straw ?_


Nicht ganz, bh7. Wenn ich die Definition richtig verstehe, entspricht _das Zünglein an der Waage sein_ die englische Redewendung _to tip the scales_. Eine Situation ist fast ausgeglichen oder entschieden, und das Zünglein ist das allesentscheidende Ereignis (wobei der Ausgang positiv oder negative ausfallen kann).

Hier wollte ich aber ein negatives, endgültiges Ereignis zum Ausdrück bringen, und dazu eignen sich Begriffe wie u.a. _Untergang_, _Todesstoss _usw. schon recht gut, finde ich. Aber gebt mir natürlich bitte Bescheid, wenn ich etwas falsch verstanden habe, und danke für Deinen Beitrag, auf jeden Fall


----------



## bh7

Hi GEMatt - I'm giving it another try:

 Quote:
_That department is already in trouble with audit; implementing a procedure like that would be the final nail in the coffin for them.

 Diese Abteilung hat ohnehin schon die Kritik der Innenrevision auf sich gezogen.  Würde nun eine solche Handhabungsweise [diese Art der Handhabung] eingeführt werden, dann wäre wohl das Schicksal der Abteilung [ihr Schicksal] besiegelt.

Diese Abteilung wird ohnehin schon von der Innenrevision kritisiert.  Die Einführung einer solchen Handhabungsweise würde wohl ihr Schicksal besiegeln.

....wäre bestimmt der letzte Anstoss fürs Ende der Abteilung.

....käme wohl einem organisatorischen Sprung ins Nichts gleich.
_


----------



## Jana337

bh7 said:


> Hi GEMatt - I'm giving it another try:
> 
> Quote:
> _That department is already in trouble with audit; implementing a procedure like that would be the final nail in the coffin for them.
> 
> Diese Abteilung hat ohnehin schon die Kritik der Innenrevision auf sich gezogen.  Würde nun eine solche Handhabungsweise [diese Art der Handhabung] eingeführt werden, dann wäre wohl das Schicksal der Abteilung [ihr Schicksal] besiegelt.
> 
> Diese Abteilung wird ohnehin schon von der Innenrevision kritisiert.  Die Einführung einer solchen Handhabungsweise würde wohl ihr Schicksal besiegeln.
> _


Das finde ich sehr schön.


----------



## Quelle

Jana337 said:


> Originally Posted by *bh7*
> 
> Quote:
> _That department is already in trouble with audit; implementing a procedure like that would be the final nail in the coffin for them.
> 
> Diese Abteilung hat ohnehin schon die Kritik der Innenrevision auf sich gezogen. Würde nun eine solche Handhabungsweise [diese Art der Handhabung] eingeführt werden, dann wäre wohl das Schicksal der Abteilung [ihr Schicksal] besiegelt.
> 
> Diese Abteilung wird ohnehin schon von der Innenrevision kritisiert. Die Einführung einer solchen Handhabungsweise würde wohl ihr Schicksal besiegeln.
> _
> 
> Das finde ich sehr schön.


 
Das finde ich auch. Besiegeln hat auch eine Parallele zum letzten Sargnagel: Ein Siegel verschließt etwas (macht unwiderruflich) ähnlich wie der Sargnagel den Sarg.


----------



## GEmatt

Jana337 said:


> Das finde ich sehr schön.





Quelle said:


> Das finde ich auch.


Was kann ich noch dazu sagen? Ich bedanke mich bei Dir und bei allen um die Bemühung und die Leistung - ist mir sehr hilfreich gewesen.

"Tschüss zsäme" und Gruss aus der Schweiz
GEmatt


----------

